
Facebook Flavored Ice Cream Is A Real Thing - BerislavLopac
http://www.psfk.com/2013/09/facebook-flavored-ice-cream.html
======
vezzy-fnord
Isn't brand loyalty wonderful?

Good on these two for exploiting one of the oldest cognitive biases out there.
How's about a Reddit Sundae next time?

